

TechCrunch: WordPress Gives Us The VIP Treatment, Goes Down On Us Again - ronnoch
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/10/wordpress-gives-us-the-vip-treatment-goes-down-on-us-again/

======
willz
Do anybody know how many servers is typically used by WordPress for a "VIP"
site like TechCrunch?

